# Slideshow



## Grunge (13. September 2013)

Hallo, weiß nicht ob das das richtige Forum ist, falls nicht bitte verschieben.

Ich suche eine Slideshow die mit PHP mit Bildern gefüllt werden kann.
Links zu den Bildern, und Titel + Beschreibung kommen aus einer DB.

Das wichtige ist (das ist etwas doof aber Designtechnisch nicht anders realisierbar), dass die Bildershow und Die Beschreibungen quasi seperat sind in zwei verschiedenen Tabellen spalten, also müssten die beiden irgendwie gekoppelt sein - oder es müssten zwei Synchron laufende Slideshows sein!

Danke im Vorraus

Gruß


----------

